# Need better browser fdor Palm OS



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I'm thinking of getting a data package to go with my Palm Treo 680 SmartPhone; but, the Blazer browser that comes with the Palm isn't so hot.

I need recommendations on a better and more versatile browser. I really like the way the iPod Touch/iPhone displays web pages. I'm most impressed with the way it allows one to drag omnidirectionally to different parts of the page and then enlarge the desired part of the page.

Is there anything like that for the Palm OS?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Your only options for the Palm OS is Blazer and Opera. There are a few others out there but Blazer and Opera are probably the most popular. Nobody has really been designing for the Palm OS for a while because Palm is coming out with a new OS when they release the Palm PRE. You are not going to find the functionality of the iPhone on the PalmOS.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Is there a manual for Opera Mini? I have googled and can't find one.

I can't find a toolbar or a way to save bookmarks and I'm getting abnormal program terminations where Opera disappears and I'm back at the Palm applications screen any time I click on any "Menu" item.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.opera.com/mini/help/


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Thanks for the suggestion; but, I had to give up on Opera. 

Thinking that some other program on the Treo 680 might be interfering with Opera, I did a hard reset and install only Opera and the necessary Java. Same result.

I guess I'll have to stick with Blazer.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

There is a guide to installing Opera Mini out there on the internet. Search on _menneisyys_ to find it. Personally, I have never been that fond of the proxy browsers.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't have Opera on my phone right now because I just had it replaced but I do remember asking similar questions on the TreoCentral website and you have to make a few system settings to make opera work better. Anytime I have a Palm question I go there or some other Palm related forums.


----------

